# Seth Rollins vs. Cody Rhodes - WrestleMania



## Clique

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508554536402755590
_Seth "Freakin" Rollins will look for his WrestleMania moment when he battles an opponent handpicked by WWE Chairman Mr. McMahon!

Week after week, Rollins failed in his attempts to secure his place at The Showcase of the Immortals, falling short in an explosive Raw Tag Team Title Triple Threat Match alongside Kevin Owens, then getting defeated by KO in his attempt to replace his friend and interview "Stone Cold" Steve Austin. Finally, he lost to AJ Styles when The Phenomenal One's WrestleMania opponent Edge got Rollins disqualified.

A frustrated Rollins went on a tirade after losing to Styles and was eventually called to the office of Mr. McMahon. Rather than punish him, though, The Chairman offered him exactly what he wanted, a showdown on The Grandest Stage of Them All against an opponent handpicked by Mr. McMahon. The only catch was that he will not find out who his opponent will be until he steps through the ropes on WrestleMania Saturday. 

Don’t miss the stupendous two-night WrestleMania, streaming LIVE on Saturday, April 2, and Sunday, April 3, at 8 ET/5 PT on Peacock in the United States and on WWE Network everywhere else._


----------



## Adapting




----------



## Mutant God

Omos


----------



## zodiacF5

Mutant God said:


> Omos


Wrooong


----------



## DanielBryanfan96

Part of me hopes it’s Shane O’Mac for the online meltdown.


----------



## American_Nightmare

ADRENALINE

IN MY SOUL

EVERY FIGHT OUT OF CONTROL


----------



## TonySirico

Hope he does to Cody what warrior did to triple h at 12


----------



## OwenSES

The Cody era is coming and there is nothing any of you can do about it.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Hopefully if its that asshole Cody he'll be coming out as Stardust.


----------



## Mutant God

zodiacF5 said:


> Wrooong


Maybe, unless Vince decides to randomly throw Rollins in the match making it a triple threat lol.


----------



## Rankles75

Gable Steveson about to make his debut.


----------



## Garmonbozia

Veer Mahaan.


----------



## Jbardo37

It’s 100% Cody, no idea why anybody would think anything else. Stevenson would get booed for not been Cody and that would be a stupid move.


----------



## La Parka




----------



## Erik.

Incoming AEW chants on their biggest night of the year.


----------



## La Parka

Jbardo37 said:


> It’s 100% Cody, no idea why anybody would think anything else. Stevenson would get booed for not been Cody and that would be a stupid move.


I mean...

this is the same company that thought it was a good idea to have Bryan enter the rumble months after his world title run (which started because the previous rumble winner was booed to death for not being Bryan) was cut short due to injury and have him get tossed out early... and the winner of that same match was meant to be the next big face of the company. 

Never underestimate WWE's ability to be completely out of touch.


----------



## Jbardo37

La Parka said:


> I mean...
> 
> this is the same company that thought it was a good idea to have Bryan enter the rumble months after his world title run (which started because the previous rumble winner was booed to death for not being Bryan) was cut short due to injury and have him get tossed out early... and the winner of that same match was meant to be the next big face of the company.
> 
> Never underestimate WWE's ability to be completely out of touch.


Fair point.


----------



## goldengod

For my wrestlemania pick sheet game I created for my followers, here's other surprises I have on there if WWE swerves away from Cody.

HOF like Kane/Rock/Undertaker/Goldberg/Xpac
NXT guys like Brekker or Gargano
In house surprise like Veer, Cody Graves or Stevenson
Forbidden door like Moxley or Jericho (could you imagine lol)
Or it could be as simple as Shane McMahon, Fiend, John Cena, Strowman or even Gronk.


----------



## DaSlacker

Shawn Michaels
The Rock
The Undertaker
John Cena

If it is not Cody, then the aforementioned are the only ones who you could replace him with and not have the crowd hijack it with AEW chants (_they might do this anyway_).

If it's Goldberg it could go either way. If it's Gable Stevenson they might accidentally turn him heel.


----------



## NapperX

This could be a poll/survey question.

If it's not Cody then one of the following could fit as a suitable opponent:

Shane
Hulk Hogan
HHH
Goldberg
Elias
Bray Wyatt
Rex Steiner
Drew McIntyre
Doink The Clown


----------



## the_flock

Seen a couple of rumours online for both Kane and Bray.


----------



## Chelsea

the_flock said:


> Seen a couple of rumours online for both Kane and Bray.


----------



## the_flock

Chelsea said:


>


The Bray rumours are picking up everywhere now.


----------



## Bland

Hopefully not Shane. 

Wouldn't mind Cody as a fan of his, but would be cool if its a HOFer, Cena or even return of Bray as then Cody return could be saved for Raw. 

Gabe is probably a really good choice as former olympian, and technically Raw did draft him so he is on the raw roster. A quick squash from a future star rather than a HOFer or Cena, would be more beneficial in the long term and would even be a good 1st first feud for Gabe for either post WM or when Gabe does stay in WWE.


----------



## Smark1995

the_flock said:


> The Bray rumours are picking up everywhere now.


Link to the rumors plis!


----------



## Damned

I hope it's Shane or anyone other than Cody.


----------



## Zappers

The obvious and everyone's choice is Cody. Why??? Because he either just signed or is close to signing. But I wouldn't be shocked if he didn't show and the following happened. Plus why waste him on a no feud build moment. WWE needs stuff going forward AFTER WM. WM is stacked already.

My gut it's the Undertaker. Long intro and walk to ring. Quick Tombestone, over done. All the "on screen" stuff makes sense. Seth whining (very Sami Zyan) each week wanting to be there. Goes into Vince's office begging for a spot. Wants a "main event". That smells squash.So Vince will give it to him. .... Now throw in Vince is introducing Undertaker(his favorite guy) into the HOF.

Yeah, yeah. It will probably be Cody. But don't be shocked if it's Undertaker.


----------



## Blade Runner

Bray Wyatt returning would be a much bigger deal than Cody because Cody left the company as a comedy undercard act, but it wouldn't make sense that McMahon personally summons Bray for a match against Rollins. It'd completely kill his aura.


----------



## Chelsea

I don't see Bray ever returning to WWE, but maybe that's just me.


----------



## Jbardo37

Lol at anyone thinking this is anyone but Cody.


----------



## Mutant God

KYRA BATARA said:


> Bray Wyatt returning would be a much bigger deal than Cody because Cody left the company as a comedy undercard act, but it wouldn't make sense that McMahon personally summons Bray for a match against Rollins. It'd completely kill his aura.


I don't know, Vince does have devilish powers


----------



## InexorableJourney

It's a Bray've New World.


----------



## Blade Runner

Jbardo37 said:


> Lol at anyone thinking this is anyone but Cody.


Do you have proof or strong evidence that it's Cody?

Until you do then it could be anyone.

Everyone was convinced that Sting was coming to WWE in 2011 with those mysterious vignettes and it turned out to be Undertaker again.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I hope it ends up being Shane, I want some coast to coast action.


----------



## Kentucky34

This is the bout that everyone is talking about.


----------



## Zappers

Catalanotto said:


> I hope it ends up being Shane, I want some coast to coast action.


Only coast to coast I wanna see is RVD drilling a chair into Shane's face. Gotta pay for taking his move. 😎


----------



## Zappers

Kentucky34 said:


> This is the bout that everyone is talking about.


In this thread. Yes.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Zappers said:


> Only coast to coast I wanna see is RVD drilling a chair into Shane's face. Gotta pay for taking his move. 😎




I’m gonna pull a Sensational Sherri and say plz don’t hit Shane’s face.


----------



## baddass 6969

I'd like to see Shane announce this is your opponent, but have Shane's music hit, he comes down and Vince looks surprised, Shane then announces Cody. 

I'd like to see something like this, or similar to Elias/Cena/Undertaker segment from Wrestlemania 34.


----------



## Mutant God

baddass 6969 said:


> I'd like to see Shane announce this is your opponent, but have Shane's music hit, he comes down and Vince looks surprised, Shane then announces Cody.
> 
> I'd like to see something like this, or similar to Elias/Cena/Undertaker segment from Wrestlemania 34.


A new Two Man Power Trip with Shane and Cody, sounds interesting


----------



## Kentucky34

Zappers said:


> In this thread. Yes.


It is the most talked about match on the card.


----------



## Zappers

Kentucky34 said:


> It is the most talked about match on the card.


Sorta. Because of Cody "potentially" being the mystery wrestler. The buzz "this week" is on Cody.


----------



## Kentucky34

Zappers said:


> Sorta. Because of Cody "potentially" being the mystery wrestler. The buzz "this week" is on Cody.


And Seth

And Kevin

Not Reigns or Brock


----------



## Mr316

Honestly, with Vince, I wouldn’t be surprise at all if Cody debuted on Raw and it’s someone like Shane who goes against Seth. 

Does Vince really want a former AEW guy to be the talk of the wrestling world? Does Vince want Cody to beat Rollins at Wrestlemania?

Honestly, I’m not that sure it’s gonna be Cody vs Rollins.


----------



## AliFrazier100

I don't think Gable Stevenson even graduated college yet and isn't ready to debut. 

Whoever it is, if it's not Cody they'll get booed.


----------



## MIZizAwesome

Mr316 said:


> Honestly, with Vince, I wouldn’t be surprise at all if Cody debuted on Raw and it’s someone like Shane who goes against Seth.
> 
> Does Vince really want a former AEW guy to be the talk of the wrestling world? Does Vince want Cody to beat Rollins at Wrestlemania?
> 
> Honestly, I’m not that sure it’s gonna be Cody vs Rollins.


I agree but they backed themselves into a corner now. They can't afford to have Rollins lose the crowd like when he lost them with the Fiend hiac match. That ruined him for awhile unfortunately


----------



## MetalKiwi

The Fiend Bray Wyatt.


----------



## Zappers

AliFrazier100 said:


> I don't think Gable Stevenson even graduated college yet and isn't ready to debut.
> 
> *Whoever it is, if it's not Cody they'll get booed.*


Not The Undertaker. No way.


----------



## Zappers

Kentucky34 said:


> And Seth
> 
> And Kevin
> 
> Not Reigns or Brock


Not Charlotte, Ronda, Becky, or Bianca?  😂

People forgot they are even on the card.


----------



## Irish Jet

Mr316 said:


> Honestly, with Vince, I wouldn’t be surprise at all if Cody debuted on Raw and it’s someone like Shane who goes against Seth.
> 
> Does Vince really want a former AEW guy to be the talk of the wrestling world? Does Vince want Cody to beat Rollins at Wrestlemania?
> 
> Honestly, I’m not that sure it’s gonna be Cody vs Rollins.


I would genuinely you prefer they swerve them at this point and give Cody a feud that actually makes sense. 

Also the Raw after mania is the best time to debut anyone. To any casual he will come across as a star in front of that crowd.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Irish Jet said:


> I would genuinely you prefer they swerve them at this point and give Cody a feud that actually makes sense.
> 
> Also the Raw after mania is the best time to debut anyone. To any casual he will come across as a star in front of that crowd.


That's not how it works, just ask The Revival or basically anybody else that "casuals" aren't familiar with. You can pop a smart crowd but what happens the next week when the smart crowd is gone and they are in middle of nowhere, Kentucky the crowd is dead for the vast majority of "smart fan favourites". When it comes to WWE smart crowds aren't even close to being "tastemakers".


----------



## VodooPimpin

Erik. said:


> Incoming AEW chants on their biggest night of the year.


The question is will they chant it louder when Cody comes or because Cody didn’t show up


----------



## RainmakerV2

It's not Steveson. That would just be dumb. You don't wanna start him out with his first ever appearance being something where the crowd is disappointed that he's there. 

I doubt its some legend like Taker or anything either. Again, why would they wanna be put in a spot where the crowd is actually let down by seeing them?

Now on the off chance it's Bray Wyatt you could definitely get away with that because he's still pretty loved and it would be a genuine shock. 

I mean you're in a corner now where it almost has to be Cody or the crowd is gonna shit on it. I highly doubt Rollins is gonna put himself in this spot at Mania for the crowd to completely shit on his match. He's already been through a fiasco like that with the Hell in a Cell. 

I'm going 90 percent it's Cody. 5 percent Wyatt and 5 percent Shane just because I mean, I know Vince has the ego where he thinks he could do that.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Erik. said:


> Incoming AEW chants on their biggest night of the year.



I mean, there may be some if it's Cody, but imagine the boos and the AEW chants if it's not and it's actually Shane who's completely gassed 3 minutes in.


----------



## thisissting

Word is cody has bottled it and won't be appearing.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

baddass 6969 said:


> I'd like to see Shane announce this is your opponent, but have Shane's music hit, he comes down and Vince looks surprised, Shane then announces Cody.
> 
> I'd like to see something like this, or similar to Elias/Cena/Undertaker segment from Wrestlemania 34.


This would be a fun way to do it. Shane introducing Cody adds to the whole "outsider" thing if they do bring Cody in with his AEW presentation.


----------



## RainmakerV2

thisissting said:


> Word is cody has bottled it and won't be appearing.



Well he didn't show up at ROH tonight like the conspiracy theorists thought.


----------



## Zappers

After last night. Would there be anyone IN ATTENDANCE at WM disappointed if it's not Cody and the Undertaker's music hits?

I think not.


----------



## Smark1995

Zappers said:


> After last night. Would there be anyone IN ATTENDANCE at WM disappointed if it's not Cody and the Undertaker's music hits?
> 
> I think not.


How many times has everyone seen Taker wreslte in the last 5 years? If he comes back and beats Rollins, it won't be a big deal. + he's old as fuck, looks terrible and should be retired after losing a streak!


----------



## Zappers

Smark1995 said:


> How many times has everyone seen Taker wreslte in the last 5 years? If he comes back and beats Rollins, it won't be a big deal. + he's old as fuck, looks terrible and should be retired after losing a streak!


Not really the point. But ok. Your opinion. You don't like him.


----------



## ThirdMan

When Seth's in the ring, they should TOTALLY send Shane out there....to announce Cody as Seth's opponent. Gotta troll the fans a bit before the actual reveal.


----------



## wwetna1

ThirdMan said:


> When Seth's in the ring, they should TOTALLY send Shane out there....to announce Cody as Seth's opponent. Gotta troll the fans a bit before the actual reveal.


I would either send Shane out to announce him.

I would let Shane work a match and then Cody come out and attack him

Or I would have Shane be thrown out or hurt and reveal it to be Cody and let him walk out for Seth.

No matter what to me though Cody’s money match is related to Shane to start with HHH not being a possibility. Shane and Stephanie interaction can make him a top player


----------



## Garmonbozia

Seth "Jobbing" Rollins


----------



## TD Stinger

They really couldn't have executed this any better.

Seth comes out, they milk the moment of him waiting just long enough. Lights go out, you get the big Cody entrance with the great Kingdom theme. And then they have a great match.


----------



## RainmakerV2

When I didn't see a ref in the ring at first I thought for sure Shane was gonna come and be a fake out then announce himself as the ref and introduce Cody. Kinda glad they didn't do all that.


----------



## thisissting

Hope rollins made great money to agree to put over a guy who has slated wwe for 3 years and couldn't win the world title in the other company. It doesn't do very much for rollins at all. Cody looked pretty good to be honest. I'll give him 2 months though before he gets bood by the crowd as he is just delusional in some of his thinking. He may get a short title run as there is a bit of a buzz then he will be back to being mid card us title fayre for the rest of his career as he has always been.


----------



## wrasslin_casual

One of the great Mania matches in snow era of poor Mania matches. Gave night 1 a blockbuster feel! Amazing!


----------

